# Cleveland Welding Co.?



## pantsman (Oct 7, 2009)

Working on this bike for my girlfriend, she found it in her grandmother's basement. From the research I've done it looks like a Cleveland Welding Co., though the badge on the front says "Trojan" and the only other writing is "Super" on the chain guard. Would appreciate any help figuring out the story behind this bike and also a year to attach to it. Thanks. Serial number: A73907

(the picture is pre-restoration btw lol)


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 7, 2009)

The pattern of the rear drop outs indicate that the bike was not built before 1954. That places it in the period after AMF purchased the Cleveland Welding Company (1951). It was likely produced before AMF closed the Cleveland Plant and moved bicycle production to Little Rock Arkansas in 1956. It is also possible that it was produced after the move as I don?t know for certain how long AMF continued production of that pattern bicycle. The juvenile bicycles were generally changed less frequently than the 26? models.  

Most of the CWC/AMF bikes from the early-mid fifties have a suffix after the serial number that will read 53/Cw, 54Cw, 55Cw and so on. That suffix, if present, should date the model year of the bicycle. 

Trojan is one of the badges that turns up frequently on CWC and AMF/CWC bicycles and was one of many alternate badges that their product line was branded with.


----------



## pantsman (Oct 7, 2009)

The hand grips have Korea printed on them, so assuming that they are original that would probably make them later 50's i'd think. I'd have to think that they wouldn't have made bike parts there during the war. There is another number after the serial, but it is stamped perpendicular and is hardly readable. I think there is a "_5_"   _ being unreadable characters. 

Thanks a lot by the way.


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 7, 2009)

The perpendicular numbers are the date numbers Phil is referring to. There should be a 2 digit number for the year followed by the letters Cw.


----------

